# What is the best strains for ontario canada outdoor crops!



## MRGREEN1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I am looking for some feed back on what are the best outdoor genetics for Ontario Canada. Basically i'm just looking for people who have had really good results with curtain Strains! I know of a few strains that do well in Ontario but there not potent enough or just don't have the yield that i would like. I have been Growing for a why'll mostly indoors so I need help with picking the best strain for outdoors in ontario Canada for me. If anyone even knows of a strain that could help me please let me know it would be much appreciated THANX!


----------



## crfhonda (Nov 22, 2009)

I would give Th seeds Mendocino madness a try it is suppost to be very mold and bug resistant. It finishes around the middle of september completly.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 22, 2009)

.
*
Iranian Short Season*: fast flowering pheno of Endless Sky - finishes in August in Canada, super potent indica stone, 100% of the potency of Endless Sky, 25% less yield than Endless Sky.
*
Endless Sky*: 6 weeks flower, super potent indica stone, 500 g/m2

Dr Greenthumb is an Ontario breader, beans bred for your climate.

http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm

.
*
Texada Timewarp*: Vancouver Island commercial strain, the most potent marijuana I've ever had (grown in the Rockies though - Hawaii factor), grows up to 12' out doors, very resilient .

http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm

.

Check out *Kash Krop Ken*'s line, recommended commercial strains for the Canadian environment. 

http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/catalog/index.php?cPath=33_58

.


----------



## MRGREEN1 (Nov 23, 2009)

those are good suggestions i have not come across those from greenthumb and i will check them out and thanks for the help both of you!

If anyone else has any suggestion on good outdoor strains for ontario let me know because im going to do a few different strains this summer.

thanx for the help!


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 23, 2009)

b-52, big bud x northern lights, and the purps seem like a decent commercial option...


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 23, 2009)

Where abouts in Ontario?? South of Toronto you have alot of freedom and can usually grow till just about Haloween which makes widows and skunks etc doable.. 
You might actually want to stay away from hardcore indicas unless they're genetically good against mold due to the potential dampness..
Here are some numbers I recall regarding frost potential.. Based on 30yrs data there is only a 10% chance frost will strike after the spring date, or before the fall date..

Barrie 5/26 9/16
Hamilton 4/29 10/15
Kingston 5/2 10/10
London 5/9 10/8
Ottawa 5/6 10/5
Owen Sound 5/12 10/15
Parry Sound 5/17 9/28
Peterborough 5/18 9/20
St. Catherines 5/2 10/17
Sudbury 5/17 9/25
Thunder Bay 6/1 9/15
Timmins 6/8 9/6
Toronto 5/9 10/6
Windsor 4/25 10/22


----------



## MRGREEN1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks both of you and i will check out those strain and i really thing those cities and date that you have givin me will help me very much in my future search for new location to plant!

If anyone else has anymore suggestion on strain please let me know!

Thanx Everyone!


----------



## crfhonda (Nov 24, 2009)

Kc brains Brains escape. It finishes in the middle of september. My friend grew it this year and it was wonderful. It has a musky lemon smell and it taste like a mixtures of citrus's and spices.


----------



## trapper (Nov 24, 2009)

ive succesfully grown island sweet skunk,manitoba madness,manitoba giant,sweet pink grapefruit.make sure what you grow dont have to tight of nugs because mold sets in come fall.bit a cross of island sweet skunk and manitoba madness performs like a rockstar.


----------



## MRGREEN1 (Nov 25, 2009)

trapper said:


> ive succesfully grown island sweet skunk,manitoba madness,manitoba giant,sweet pink grapefruit.make sure what you grow dont have to tight of nugs because mold sets in come fall.bit a cross of island sweet skunk and manitoba madness performs like a rockstar.


Do you know where i could find these strains or what seed bank sells them so I could check them out.
thanx


----------



## trapper (Nov 26, 2009)

MRGREEN1 said:


> Do you know where i could find these strains or what seed bank sells them so I could check them out.
> thanx


kindseed.com carries a lot of outdoor Canadian genetics,all prooven.


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 26, 2009)

MRGREEN1 said:


> Do you know where i could find these strains or what seed bank sells them so I could check them out.
> thanx


The Vancouver Seed Bank http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/catalog/index.php?cPath=33&osCsid=ec55289847e3831a814a614cc4f4acd8


----------



## trapper (Nov 26, 2009)

frmrboi said:


> The Vancouver Seed Bank http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/catalog/index.php?cPath=33&osCsid=ec55289847e3831a814a614cc4f4acd8


that too,they also carry great outdoor Canadian genetics.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 8, 2009)

im very happy to find this thread!thanks mrgreen!
Canadian cheese was great smoke!my cousin grew 3 this summer, he chopped them afew days apart to see the difference in high(triche's from 10%amber on the first plant, 2nd was about 50/50 amber/clear. the 3rd went an extra 13 days and was all amber triches) i liked the smoke from all but the middle one was a good balance. he lives in hamilrock(hamilton) and had a bad spot to grow.im very suprised no one found them,they were next to the trainyards in plain site of plenty of people.no one pays enough attention anymore?I convinced him never to grow there again. im planning a trip there to help him scope a real gorilla-spot.
best of luck! im subscribed to this one!
life's a garden, dig it


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 8, 2009)

if you havent tried any autoflowering strains id suggest trying one out next season.from seed to harvest in 2 months.you cant clone them but if you buy 1 pack and do a seedrun you will be set.i just found this new one on kindseeds.com (thanks trapper,i think thats who brought them up)
http://kindseed.com/proddetail.asp?prod=PSLG (auto's flower after 2-3 weeks without light change-they o best 20/4 or 18/6)
the description says there good for taking over an area in a season,they just breed with eachother over and over. i dont like the thought of all the seeds in the buds but it sounds like a good way to have alot for little work. im doing some auto's next year with intents on letting my last crop die or mold out just to see howlong the can last past frost.Im told they are very cold resistent.
if you already know auto's i just wasted acouple minutes.
life's a garden, dig it.


----------



## scouter0 (Dec 8, 2009)

Kind Seeds has very nice products, but DAMN, they are sooo expensive. 
I just picked up some Himalayan Gold, and The Church from Attitude Seeds, I hear those do well in Canada.


----------



## MRGREEN1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks everybody and thanks for the suggestions on autoflowering strains but i already know about them and they don't have the qualities i'm looking for mainly because there not very potent and there un-cloneable not to mention the yield is really low.


----------



## RootsOrganicMan (Jan 1, 2010)

crfhonda said:


> Kc brains Brains escape. It finishes in the middle of september. My friend grew it this year and it was wonderful. It has a musky lemon smell and it taste like a mixtures of citrus's and spices.


 would brains escape finish by mid sept. northern hemishpere?below canada


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 7, 2010)

im happy to hear something good about kcbrains i was thinking on buying from them becouse it;s cheep as hell but people were saying it sucked.....ill probly try something from them out soon...if your not intrested in autoes no biggie.
i was looking at early girl,early fatty and afew others from http://bcseeds.com/Outdoor/c28/index.html?osCsid=t7j09plio88k27s6if4hv3rot5
they'er decently prised, all their new strains are expensive but the ones over 2-3 years old are cheap.im sure their still good strains(probably more stable becouse the bloodlines are older.(glucoselines??)..) http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz164/miketompson2009/?action=view&current=yumm003.jpg&newest=1 (im not miketompson,genericname'daccount i made....tasty nugs.......)
Peace good canadian growing to all!


----------



## jojogreensmoker (Mar 29, 2010)

wuts up everyone!!!! 


well my T5 H/O Fluorescent 4ft did really well with the purple kush!!!! had 2 females from seed and ended up getting a QP , off each!!! so not to bad!! anyways 2010 SEASON is here Guerrilla Season is bak LOL, I am from Ontario too!!! most likely gonna do 10 plants in pairs of 2 spread out , and do a couple different types.........good place to get seeds is http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/collections/feminized-marijuana-seeds GREAT selection and always on time!! anywyas good luck anyone and if anyone finds my babes take 1 leave the other 1 for me LOL, happy hunting!!!


----------

